# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Guerre de religions.

## clementmarcotte

Enfin, ce n'est pas une bien grosse guerre et, comme je ne pratique ni un, ni l'autre, je prends le parti de rire.  :;):

----------

